# Artrac (Chip) Can You Bring Us Up To Date On The Kioti DK-90?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Chip, 

I see that the Kioti DK-90 has been out for about a year now. How are they holding up and can you tell your thoughts on them now that they have been on the American market for awhile? Thanks! I am drooling already! :lmao:


----------

